

3D Printed Gun Magazine Shows Off Deadly High-Capacity ‘Wiki Weapon’ - kirillzubovsky
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/07/video-of-3d-printed-gun-magazine-shows-off-deadly-high-capacity-wiki-weapon/

======
fiatmoney
A magazine is essentially a box, with a spring in the bottom. It's really not
the hard part of weapons manufacturing. And, the spring can't even be 3-d
printed currently.

~~~
DigitalJack
While this is true, it allows you to circumvent any ban on high cap mags. And
I'm sure that is the point.

~~~
sachingulaya
Take two magazines. Use a plasma cutter and then weld them together.

See: [http://www.defensereview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/High...](http://www.defensereview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/Higher_Capacity_55-Round_and_75-Round_AR-15_5.56mm_Rifle_Magazines_1.jpg)

Another option is to get a redi-mag. Essentially it holds two magazines right
next to each other and switches between them if one jams.

See: <http://www.redi-mag.com>

Limits on guns don't really stop anyone who is slightly determined.

------
gnu8
That isn't a high-capacity magazine, it is a standard capacity magazine.

~~~
hayksaakian
Welcome to techcrunch where the facts are made up and points of accuracy don't
matter

------
dimitar
A firearm entirely made of plastic doesn't seem practical, you really need
metal and we've had CNC metal-working lathes since the 60s.

Why haven't people started making their own firearms? Probably its much
cheaper to just buy a gun. Although people seem to make excellent knockoffs in
Afganistan.

~~~
dobbsbob
If its all plastic you can walk through metal detectors. As for afghanistan
their knockoffs they buy in Pakistan gun markets are pretty good considering
they are entirely made from scrap metal. Well, used to be before the gun
markets were shut down by the taliban. You'd think they want to keep it open
to buy weapons guess they are more worriied with angry villagers getting
weapons and runninng them out of town

~~~
yial
No offense... you can't walk a bullet through a metal detector.

Unless you're getting into caseless ammunition, which has never been popular.

------
MrMember
Good lord, could the title be a little more editorialized?

------
phogster
Easy, ban the bullets.

~~~
TDL
Because those can't be made "at home" either:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handloading>

------
kirillzubovsky
3D printing is no doubt awesome, but this video is a scary reminder of how
dangerous cool toys could be in the hands of wrong people. If you can print a
magazine, I assume eventually you'd be able to print a weapon that can
withstand at least one-time use. That means no one needs to buy guns anymore,
they just need to print them. Not the most comforting thought.

~~~
yial
I don't really see the issue- you can already make weapons relatively easily,
look at this guy who made an AK out of an old shovel.

[http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/build-
yourself/17...](http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/build-
yourself/179192-diy-shovel-ak-photo-tsunami-warning.html)

Heres a basic concept of a .410 shotgun in a flashlight. (something that could
be made at home with drill press and a few other things.)

<http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/03/09/shotgun-flashlight/>

\---

Honestly, a hi capacity magazine is the least of your worries...

